# RESOLVED Missing Local Area Connection icon in Network Connections



## Adelus

Recently, I've found that the Local Area Connection icon is missing from my Network Connections folder, but my connection still works. However, I cannot run my system on my WRT54G Linksys router (Yes, it sucks, I know), and as I have multiple systems in the house, this is a problem.

As it stands, I can run directly off the cable, but not when connected to the router. I cannot edit my connection settings. I've tried several microsoft fixes, such as the ones here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/254631/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/269019/

If anyone has any other help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quizme1220

*Re: Missing Local Area Connection icon in Network Connections*

Maybe something here may help http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_abc.htm.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Missing Local Area Connection icon in Network Connections*

First, make sure for your network connection that Windows is set to show the icon in the system tray. Go to:

*Start* > *Settings...* > *Control Panel* > *Network Connections* > *Local Area Connection* > Right click > *Properties* > Check *Show icon in notification area when connected* > Click *OK*

Now it will show the icon. Also when you are in network connections, check the Wireless connection is enabled. Windows will use the local area connection when you are wired, but when you aren't, it will switch over to the Wireless if available.


----------



## Adelus

*Re: Missing Local Area Connection icon in Network Connections*

Neither of those really helped at all, and I had already done what you suggested, TheMatt.

I did, however, solve my problem by getting down and dirty with netsh. My icon is still gone, but I can manage my connection.

Command Line Interfaces: When the GUI fails you, it's got your back.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Missing Local Area Connection icon in Network Connections*

Glad you fixed it. :smile:


----------



## zerializing

is the plug and play service stopped that'll cause the icon for LAN to disappear


----------

